# Do you have a rideshare addendum ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just curious to know if most of you add a rideshare addendum to your policy. How much it costs and what it covers.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

First, please be responsible and take the time to read my posts on this subject, as your questions have been well covered and answered many times.

Second, insurance questions and answers may differ from state to state.

Third, spend the time to study your existing personal auto insurance policy to know and understand what it covers, what it does not cover, and what is excluded. 

In short, most personal auto insurance policies specifically prohibit the covered vehicle to be used in any sort of commercial use, which includes rideshare. A rideshare addendum onto your personal auto insurance policy in essence removes that prohibition and allows coverages specified within the policy to continue with restrictions.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just curious to know if most of you add a rideshare addendum to your policy. How much it costs and what it covers.


Definitely get rideshare coverage, Uber and Lyft love to screw over drivers 7 ways to Sunday. CYA


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes, I have commercial coverage now... But had progressive with rideshare on last car and it added about $20 bux a month... Kinda dumb to go without it...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> Definitely get rideshare coverage, Uber and Lyft love to screw over drivers 7 ways to Sunday. CYA


With State farm I deal with my agent and pay my 500 deductable. State farm deals with Uber and other vehicle. The addendum costs additional 1000 a year which is well worth it in my estimation.



Dekero said:


> Yes, I have commercial coverage now... But had progressive with rideshare on last car and it added about $20 bux a month... Kinda dumb to go without it...


My feelings exa


BigJohn said:


> First, please be responsible and take the time to read my posts on this subject, as your questions have been well covered and answered many times.
> 
> Second, insurance questions and answers may differ from state to state.
> 
> ...


First I can do without the contesending reply.



Dekero said:


> Yes, I have commercial coverage now... But had progressive with rideshare on last car and it added about $20 bux a month... Kinda dumb to go without it...


Yes I would give the other driver my agents phone number at state farm. State farm would take over from there. Plus I get state farms 500 deductable. You also don't run risk of being dropped for failure to disclose or worse yet find they won't cover you.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just curious to know if most of you add a rideshare addendum to your policy. How much it costs and what it covers.


-------------
Yes - I am with State Farm. Its' coverage is the same as my personal coverage. It cost about $30 per month.



BigJohn said:


> First, please be responsible and take the time to read my posts on this subject, as your questions have been well covered and answered many times.
> 
> Second, insurance questions and answers may differ from state to state.
> 
> ...


------------------------
????? Did you even read his two sentence question? What is with the attitude ?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> -------------
> Yes - I am with State Farm. Its' coverage is the same as my personal coverage. It cost about $30 per month.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I bundle my homeowner's with State Farm and pay just little more but well worth it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes All State about 25 a month. Well worth the Peace of mind.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Do you get to use All States deductable ?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

You use what ever deductable you have. Mine is $500 .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Same with me 500 deductable opposed to Ubers 1000. Hope I never have to use it. But it's nice to know it's there if you need it.



Jimmy44 said:


> Just curious to know if most of you add a rideshare addendum to your policy. How much it costs and what it covers.


If you start driving for Lyft as well do you notify your agent ? Does addendum cover any rideshare company ? If you ride for two do your addendum rates go up ?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I never said what company I drove for and the policy only says rideshare so I don't think it matters.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just curious to know if most of you add a rideshare addendum to your policy. How much it costs and what it covers.


NO.

BUT I HAVE A " RIDESHARE MANIFESTO" !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> I never said what company I drove for and the policy only says rideshare so I don't think it matters.


Thanks !



tohunt4me said:


> NO.
> 
> BUT I HAVE A " RIDESHARE MANIFESTO" !


Not sure what that is ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Not sure what that is ?


Small matter.

It was not received well by Uber . . .

( photo of Uber Security offering Lunch
" You're going to Eat This Petittion " !)


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm with Geico and the commercial rideshare hybrid insurance I have now on the car I use for U/L is a little cheaper than what I was paying before I started doing ride sharing! We had three cars on our personal policy before we dropped my rideshare car and put it in to the hybrid commercial policy. Another odd thing that happened for me was that insurance for my old 2017 Mazda 6 was roughly $35 more per year vs. my new 2020 Ford Fusion Energi...


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm with Geico and the commercial rideshare hybrid insurance I have now on the car I use for U/L is a little cheaper than what I was paying before I started doing ride sharing! We had three cars on our personal policy before we dropped my rideshare car and put it in to the hybrid commercial policy. Another odd thing that happened for me was that insurance for my old 2017 Mazda 6 was roughly $35 more per year vs. my new 2020 Ford Fusion Energi...


Safety features?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hey just take it and go !


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't. There's Uber's insurance, are there a lot of horror stories about people trying to use it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> I don't. There's Uber's insurance, are there a lot of horror stories about people trying to use it?


If it involves Uber

There are HORROR STORIES !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doesn't State Farm limit the amount of miles driven for TNC?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

From what I see on here is each insurance company varies that coverage what they offer by state so it's best to just contact the insurance company and ask them


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> I don't. There's Uber's insurance, are there a lot of horror stories about people trying to use it?


I never had to deal with them and hope I never do. What ride share addendum does is cover all the grey area. It gives you piece of mind. I get to use state farm's 500 dollar deductable. Plus my agent deals with Uber and other driver. For 50 dollars a month it's worth it to me.



observer said:


> Doesn't State Farm limit the amount of miles driven for TNC?


That I am not sure of ? I am not aware of that. But if anyone knows please chime in.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My TNC endorsement costs me $280 per year in Florida. It also covers the difference between Uber/Lyft deductible and my $500 detectable.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> My TNC endorsement costs me $280 per year in Florida. It also covers the difference between Uber/Lyft deductible and my $500 detectable.


Now that these addendums are so mainstream they have become so affordable. I have same deductable arrangement with State farm. I would give police my state farm insurance card with phone # and local agent.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm with Geico and the commercial rideshare hybrid insurance I have now on the car I use for U/L is a little cheaper than what I was paying before I started doing ride sharing! We had three cars on our personal policy before we dropped my rideshare car and put it in to the hybrid commercial policy. Another odd thing that happened for me was that insurance for my old 2017 Mazda 6 was roughly $35 more per year vs. my new 2020 Ford Fusion Energi...


Geico's commercial policy (which I have) is not a "hybrid" at all, it's a straight up commercial policy.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Geico's commercial policy (which I have) is not a "hybrid" at all, it's a straight up commercial policy.


How much is it ?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm with Geico and the commercial rideshare hybrid insurance I have now on the car I use for U/L is a little cheaper than what I was paying before I started doing ride sharing! We had three cars on our personal policy before we dropped my rideshare car and put it in to the hybrid commercial policy. Another odd thing that happened for me was that insurance for my old 2017 Mazda 6 was roughly $35 more per year vs. my new 2020 Ford Fusion Energi...


How much do they charge you ?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> How much is it ?


It is going to depend entirely upon your personal circumstances; credit, claims history, driving history. In my case, a 2012 Equinox with full coverage is $135/month. That is an excellent rate according to my agent, and I don't have anywhere near perfect credit. Now, I recently added my 2017 Jetta to the policy, and the premium spiked up dramatically; $335/monthly. (Full coverage, $500 deductible.) I'm going to be removing the Jetta, back to my personal policy, much lower.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Geico's commercial policy (which I have) is not a "hybrid" at all, it's a straight up commercial policy.


When I moved my ride share car over to the Geico "hybrid" policy Geico created a all new account and I sign in on the commercial side. My insurance card sows commercial as well however Geico themselves claims it is a "hybrid" policy that allows for personal use and ride share. The URL below shows the hybrid policy explanation....

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/rideshare/faq/#hybrid_policy


Jimmy44 said:


> How much do they charge you ?


Nobody is the same when it comes to quotes but my insurance went down slightly with the new hybrid policy and when I put a new car on it it down even more which I didn't expect at all. I figured it would have gone up!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

That is truly significant. 4,020 a year with your Jetta in addition to your personal policy. I imagine that gives you unlimited mileage with no part-time restrictions.


Fusion_LUser said:


> When I moved my ride share car over to the Geico "hybrid" policy Geico created a all new account and I sign in on the commercial side. My insurance card sows commercial as well however Geico themselves claims it is a "hybrid" policy that allows for personal use and ride share. The URL below shows the hybrid policy explanation....
> 
> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/rideshare/faq/#hybrid_policy
> 
> Nobody is the same when it comes to quotes but my insurance went down slightly with the new hybrid policy and when I put a new car on it it down even more which I didn't expect at all. I figured it would have gone up!


Hey love to hear stories like yours. Thanks for the attachment.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

State Farm. $80 bucks per 6 months. And they say 20 hours a week only. Do it full time, watch out.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> State Farm. $80 bucks per 6 months. And they say 20 hours a week only. Do it full time, watch out.


Thanks for that information it is very helpful. 
I want to state how I feel and if anyone can contradict me please do. The reason the addendum is dirt cheap is that state farm knows that eventually they will get Uber or Lyft to pay. They are not stupid and that's why they came out with these addendums in the first place. They are not in business to lose money. If there not paying why are they going to come down hard on there policy holders for extra hours and or miles. It's a way to keep me and my 3 autos and home bundled under them. If this is flawed thinking please tell me why. Thanks


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

The difference is they are only covering you for a lower deductable. When on line . And some medical for you . The pax is covered by Uber insurance. So the cost shouldn't be that much


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> The difference is they are only covering you for a lower deductable. When on line . And some medical for you . The pax is covered by Uber insurance. So the cost shouldn't be that much


I'm guessing Uber would eat the difference on the deductible. They know that there payouts will be minimal thus the low premiums. I'm wondering if they would be willing to extend to full-time by raising the premium ? I feel comfortable with my full coverage and rideshare addendum with State Farm.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uber won't eat the difference. That's why you need a rideshare policy of your own.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> That is truly significant. 4,020 a year with your Jetta in addition to your personal policy. I imagine that gives you unlimited mileage with no part-time restrictions.
> Hey love to hear stories like yours. Thanks for the attachment.


I guess that's the same agreement I have, I was thinking (when I described it as straight up commercial) that it is just underwritten by the commercial side of geico; but yes, it is a "normal " policy in every sense, it just specifies that ridesharing is covered. (Under a personal policy, ridesharing is specifically NOT covered.)


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Uber won't eat the difference. That's why you need a rideshare policy of your own.





islanddriver said:


> Uber won't eat the difference. That's why you need a rideshare policy of your own.


Was thinking state farm but wrote Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the possibility that State Farm would waive a deductible is zero.  What you want is to be over insured and then let each insurance company argue with each other who will pay. As long as one, does you are golden. I don't trust Uber insurance at all, so I have a rider with State Farm where I have a half dozen policies; them I know will take care of me if needed.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> I guess that's the same agreement I have, I was thinking (when I described it as straight up commercial) that it is just underwritten by the commercial side of geico; but yes, it is a "normal " policy in every sense, it just specifies that ridesharing is covered. (Under a personal policy, ridesharing is specifically NOT covered.)


Any mention of just part-time or limit on miles as rideshare driver ?



SHalester said:


> the possibility that State Farm would waive a deductible is zero.  What you want is to be over insured and then let each insurance company argue with each other who will pay. As long as one, does you are golden. I don't trust Uber insurance at all, so I have a rider with State Farm where I have a half dozen policies; them I know will take care of me if needed.


Any reference of just part-time or mile limits on your rider ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Any reference of just part-time or mile limits on your rider ?


it's State Farm, so of course. Part time no more than 20 hours a week.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> it's State Farm, so of course. Part time no more than 20 hours a week.


That's what I have to figure out how not to have part-time or mile limits on rider.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> how not to have part-time or mile limits on rider.


commerical insurance, will is not cheap.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have Allstate doesn't matter part time or full time. It cost less than $50.a month add to my regular policy


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> I have Allstate doesn't matter part time or full time. It cost less than $50.a month add to my regular policy


That's the way mine was presented to me. Supplement to my regular policy with no mention of part-time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Supplement to my regular policy with no mention of part-time.


...by State Farm?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...by State Farm?


Yes


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes


each state is different insurance wise, but I think this would be a national policy. Call your rep.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> each state is different insurance wise, but I think this would be a national policy. Call your rep.


I really don't know if I should poke the bear.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I really don't know if I should poke the bear.


to merely ask about RS or hide the fact you are doing RS now? Dude: Best to find out now about insurance vs later after the fact. OR just trust Uber insurance to cover when you going towards or have pax....that is a bridge I can't cross.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> to merely ask about RS or hide the fact you are doing RS now? Dude: Best to find out now about insurance vs later after the fact. OR just trust Uber insurance to cover when you going towards or have pax....that is a bridge I can't cross.


I have a state farm addendum. My agent knows I drive rideshare.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> My agent knows I drive rideshare.


then I don't get the poke bear bit? and you already have a RS rider? Now really confused.......must be near dinner time and low blood sugar....leads to confusion.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> then I don't get the poke bear bit? and you already have a RS rider? Now really confused.......must be near dinner time and low blood sugar....leads to confusion.


It's like why bring up part-time or miles limit if my agent never did ? Thus poking the bear reference.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thus poking the bear reference.


oh, then I'm back to you are running a risk. if you in accident and State Farm gets your online hours for that week and if it is way over 40hrs and they only allow PT; you ain't covered.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> oh, then I'm back to you are running a risk. if you in accident and State Farm gets your online hours for that week and if it is way over 40hrs and they only allow PT; you ain't covered.


It seems like those restrictions should be part of the addendum. I do not see them anywhere. I do pay more then most so it looks like mine does not have such restrictions.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> It seems like those restrictions should be part of the addendum. I do not see them anywhere. I do pay more then most so it looks like mine does not have such restrictions.


Only one way to find out ask


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Any mention of just part-time or limit on miles as rideshare driver ?
> 
> 
> Any reference of just part-time or mile limits on your rider ?


No, no limits specified in my policy.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> No, no limits specified in my policy.


Same here's


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> State Farm. $80 bucks per 6 months. And they say 20 hours a week only. Do it full time, watch out.


I have state farm and mine didn't have any such stipulation unless you agreed to it for a smaller premium.

State Farm literally takes your personal insurance and moves it to rideshare use as well. Same as Esurance. Those are the only two that I found that do that. A lot of the others will either cover you during period 1 or just cover the deductible that Uber or Lyft has.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have state farm and mine didn't have any such stipulation unless you agreed to it for a smaller premium.
> 
> State Farm literally takes your personal insurance and moves it to rideshare use as well. Same as Esurance. Those are the only two that I found that do that. A lot of the others will either cover you during period 1 or just cover the deductible that Uber or Lyft has.


That's exactly what I have. The thing I really like is I use state farm 500 dollar deductable and I would report to state farm and they would work with rideshare.



Jimmy44 said:


> That's exactly what I have. The thing I really like is I use state farm 500 dollar deductable and I would report to state farm and they would work with rideshare.


Just out of curiosity how much extra do you pay with the rideshare addition ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> have state farm and mine didn't have any such stipulation unless you agreed to it for a smaller premium.


Every state is different insurance wise and no I didn't agree to it for a lower rate. Was only offer avail n I only do it part time anyway. State Farm has all my policies n this amounts to a flea.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Every state is different insurance wise and no I didn't agree to it for a lower rate. Was only offer avail n I only do it part time anyway. State Farm has all my policies n this amounts to a flea.


Same here I bundled home and auto with them. From what I can see it's low risk high reward for state farm. Most if not all period 2 and 3 will be Ubers payout. Uber covers rider in period 1 and some of driver.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I pay $20 per month to SF and my addendum (which I have read) has no time restriction.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I pay $20 per month to SF and my addendum (which I have read) has no time restriction.


Absolutely a no brainer to get it.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Yep! My van is seven years old though, which helps.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Yep! My van is seven years old though, which helps.


2017 Prius and added payment was similar.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Every state is different insurance wise and no I didn't agree to it for a lower rate. Was only offer avail n I only do it part time anyway. State Farm has all my policies n this amounts to a flea.


I was under the impression you were in California ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you were in California


Of course.

Born, raised, never left. Yet. 
but insurance is regulated by state. Gotta say every state different even if same carrier.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Of course.
> 
> Born, raised, never left. Yet.
> but insurance is regulated by state. Gotta say every state different even if same carrier.


i am in CA and have State Farm with rideshare coverage and do not have any such stipulation so you may want to try a different agent


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> do not have any such stipulation so you may want to try a different agent


Not happening. But did ask for rider verbiage since can't locate online.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Not happening. But did ask for rider verbiage since can't locate online.


that's cause there isn't any such stipulations


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's cause there isn't any such stipulations


....we shall see.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Do you have a rideshare addendum? (title of topic)

*A:* Yes.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's exactly what I have. The thing I really like is I use state farm 500 dollar deductable and I would report to state farm and they would work with rideshare.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity how much extra do you pay with the rideshare addition ?


thanks to Uber people, I realize the importance of adding the rideshare addendum. It was $15 a month and I was able to add it only on the vehicle I use, not all of the vehicles on the policy. I would not have even realized I needed the additional insurance without the comments here.

Thank You UP!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> thanks to Uber people, I realize the importance of adding the rideshare addendum. It was $15 a month and I was able to add it only on the vehicle I use, not all of the vehicles on the policy. I would not have even realized I needed the additional insurance without the comments here.
> 
> Thank You UP!


I went my first year without it and it worried me everyday. When I approached my State Farm agent he could have not been nicer. When I heard how little it was I told him to put it into effect immediately. I can relax and sleep at night knowing I am covered.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Do insurance companies getting mileage info from uber in regular basis and/or in case of accident? Would they ever be killjoy by mile? (Everyone drives more than annual estimate)


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

2starDriver said:


> Do insurance companies getting mileage info from uber in regular basis and/or in case of accident? Would they ever be killjoy by mile? (Everyone drives more than annual estimate)


My addendum with State Farm does not stipulate about miles. My agent did recommend I bump my passenger liability to the next tier which I did. He did not tell me to bump my mileage amount in my personal policy.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

observer said:


> Doesn't State Farm limit the amount of miles driven for TNC?


USAA has a good ride share policy, I had 100,000 dollar coverage. If you drive without R/S coverage you can be bankrupted in a heartbeat, and have your DL revoked indefinitely if you are the cause of an accident and can't pay for damages. Bankruptcy won't absolve you from losing your DL.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> USAA has a good ride share policy, I had 100,000 dollar coverage. If you drive without R/S coverage you can be bankrupted in a heartbeat, and have your DL revoked indefinitely if you are the cause of an accident and can't pay for damages. Bankruptcy won't absolve you from losing your DL.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/usaa-rideshare-coverage-a-joke.292870/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

2starDriver said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/usaa-rideshare-coverage-a-joke.292870/


It's possible USAA changed their rideshare coverage since 2018.


----------

